# الماكروبيوتك : أختيار الأطعمة



## white rose (25 يونيو 2009)

*نتحدث هنا عن الاطعمة التي تشكل نظاما غذائيا شموليا اساسيا ماكروبيوتك و قد نجد بعضها في السوبرماركت و لكن عادة ما تكون متاجر الاغذية الصحية هي افضل مصدر للاطعمة الطبيعية خاصة الحبوب الكاملة
يجب ان نضع في الاعتبار مستوى جودة الطعام , فذلك شيء في غاية الاهمية , حيث لا يهم ما هو الطعام , ولكن كلما كان الطعام طبيعيا اكثر و ابعد عن كونه مصنعا او مطحونا كان ذلك افضل . و نحاول ان نتجنب الاطعمة الملونة او المحفوظة او المرشوشة سواء بمخصبات صناعية او مبيدات حشرية او الاطعمة المعرضة للاشعاع او تلك المعالجة بمواد كيميائية , كما يجب تجنب الاطعمة التي تنتج عن زراعة بذور خاضعة للهندسة الجينية , اما عن الاطعمة المزروعة عضويا فهي افضل الاطعمة و هي تتمتع بمذاق رائع بالاضافة الى انها تحد من المخاطر الصحية , كما انها افضل كلما كانت التربة و المياه افضل , لذلك يجب اختيار الاطعمة المزروعة محليا و في موسمها الطبيعي بقدر الامكان خاصة عند شراء الخضر الطازجة , فالاطعمة المزروعة محليا هي الانسب لبيئتنا و من ثم فتناولها يساعد الجسم على التكيف مع البيئة المحلية.

عادة ما يتكون النظام الغذائي الشمولي ماكروبيوتك المبدئي من :
حبوب , خضر , بقول , حساء , خضر بحرية , المشروبات , البهارات , التوابل , المخللات , الاسماك , الفواكه , الحلوى , المكسرات , و البذور و الوجبات الخفيفة , المحليات .

استهلاك الطعام :
ان طريقة استهلاك الطعام مهمة و اهم منها مضغ الطعام , حيث انه كلما تم تفتيت الطعام الى جزيئات صغيرة كان اسهل على الامعاء امتصاصه , و ايضا اللعاب يساعد على سهولة هضم الكربوهيدرات المعقدة , فان الاشخاص الذين يمضغون طعامهم بين خمسين و مائة مضغة لكل قضمة يشعرون بالفوائد التالية : انخفاض الرغبة في الاكثار من تناول الطعام و انخفاض الرغبة في تناول الحلويات و انخفاض الاحساس بالظما الشديد بعد الانتهاء من تناول الطعام و تحكم افضل في مقدار الاملاح المتحصل عليها و الشعور الفوري بالنشاط و الطاقة و قلة الشعور بالتعب.
كما انه من المهم ايضا التحكم في كمية السوائل المتناولة تبعا للشعور بالظما و لاحتياج الجسم , حيث ان تناول السوائل بكثرة او الاقلال منها من شانه ان يجهد القلب و الكليتين.

تتنوع احتياجات الاشخاص الغذائية , فبينما يوفر اتباع نظام الماكروبيوتك الغذائي كميات مناسبة من انواع الغذاء كافة الا ان شعورنا بحالتنا الطبيعية هو افضل دليل على الطريقة التي يجب ان نتبعها في النظام الغذائي .
كما انه لا يوجد نظام ماكروبيوتك واحد , بل يوجد اكثر من اسلوب لذا فانه من المستحيل اجراء دراسات الحجب المزدوج لاثبات كفاءة عمل نظام الماكروبيوتك , الا ان افضل دليل على كفاءة نظام الماكروبيوتك هو ما يشعر به الفرد من اثر تطبيقه لنظام الماكروبيوتك , و علاوة على ذلك تعد طريقة اتباع كل شخص لنظام الماكروبيوتك صالحة له هو فقط , حيث ان كل شخص متفرد في خصائصه و يجب الحذر من اي دراسة تؤكد ان نظاما معينا من الماكروبيوتك يصلح للناس كافة , بل ان هذه الفكرة تتعارض تماما و مبادىء الماكروبيوتك الاساسية.


في الجزء المقبل باذن الرب سيكون الشرح اكثر عن الين و اليانغ

و في نهاية كتاباتي عن الماكروبيوتك ستذكر المصادر

*يتبع

:download:​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وايت

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## white rose (27 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا وايت
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسي كليمو

الرب يباركك*


----------



## sara A (28 يونيو 2009)

*جميل يا ويت*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)

*موضووووووع راااااااائع*


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *جميل يا ويت*
> *ربنا يباركك*



*ميرسي يا سارة

شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضووووووع راااااااائع*



*ميرسي يا just member 

شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

معلومه جميله يا الورده البيضا

ميررررسى على المعلومه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (29 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه جميله يا الورده البيضا
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ...



*ميرسي يا كوكو 

شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## white rose (29 يونيو 2009)

*الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*

*ان جوهر التفكير الماكروبيوتك هو الادراك ( الوعي )  بوجود نظام طبيعي للحياة , فالنهار يتحول الى ليل و الليل يتحول الى نهار , و الشتاء يتبعه الربيع و الربيع يتبعه الصيف , فالخريف فالشتاء مرة اخرى , و الشهيق يتبعه زفير , و القلب ينقبض و يتمدد عند ضخه للدم لجميع انحاء الجسم , و كل هذه التغيرات تحدث سواء انتبهنا او لم ننتبه اليها.
و كلمتا ( ين ) و ( يانغ ) تساعدان في تصنيف الأشياء من خلال هذا النظام الطبيعي للحياة . و هاتان الكلمتان لهما معنى فقط عندما تستخدمان في وصف او مقارنة الأشياء .  و ( اليانغ ) يمثل  القوة الباطنية او القوة الانقباضية للحياة , و ( الين ) يمثل القوة السطحية او القوة الممتدة للحياة . و الخطوة الأولى في تعلم استخدام ( الين ) و ( اليانغ ) هي تعلم كيفية تصنيف الأشياء سواء كانت اكثر ( يانغ ) او اكثر ( ين ) .
عندما يتمدد القلب فانه من ناحية الحجم يصبح اكثر ( ين ) و عندما ينكمش فانه يصبح اكثر ( يانغ ) . و بالمثل عندما تتمدد الرئتان عند الشهيق , تصبح اكثر ( ين ) و عند انكماشها اثناء الزفير تصبح اكثر ( يانغ ) . و ( الين ) دائما يتبع ( اليانغ ) , و ( اليانغ ) بدوره يتبع ( الين ) و بالطريقة نفسها فنحن نبدا بالشهيق ثم يليه الزفير , و هذا هو النظام الطبيعي لكل الأشياء .

المبادىء ( الأسس ) الأثني عشر ( للين )  و ( اليانغ ) :
1- خلق الله مفهومي ( ين ) و ( يانغ ) من وحدانية الله , اللانهائية
2- الذي ينتج الطاقة و كل الأشياء الأخرى الظاهر منها و غير الظاهر هو التنوع  اللامحدود من مجموعات ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )
3- مفهوم نشاط (الين ) يفيد كل ما هو ظاهر منتجا الأتساع و مفهوم ( اليانغ ) هو القوة الداخلية التي تنتج الانكماش
4- ( الين ) يجذب ( اليانغ ) اليه و العكس صحيح
5- ان قوة التجاذب بين شيئين تتناسب مباشرة  مع مدى اختلاف ( الين ) و ( اليانغ ) بينهما
6- يحدث نفور بين ( الين ) و ( الين ) و بين ( اليانغ ) و ( اليانغ ) 
7- كلما زادت نسبة التشابه بين الأشياء زادت نسبة  النفور و الرفض
8- كل شيء في هذا العالم اللامتناهي يتكون من صفات ( ين ) و ( يانغ ) معا
9- ليس هناك شيء محدد فيزداد اما ( الين ) او ( اليانغ ) في وقت من الأوقات لكل شيء من الأشياء
10- كل شيء يغير باستمرار صفات ( الين ) و ( اليانغ ) الخاصة به فكل شيء دائما في حركة
11- عند الوصول الى حالة الذروة من حيث التطور يصبح ( الين ) ( يانغ ) و يصبح ( اليانغ ) ( ين )
12- ان سطح ( محيط ) كل شيء اكثر ( ين ) و مركز الشيء نفسه اكثر ( يانغ ) *


المصدر


----------



## sara A (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*

*جميل قوى يا وايت*
*وفى أنتظار المزيد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*



جميل  يا وايت

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## white rose (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*



sara a قال:


> *جميل قوى يا وايت*
> *وفى أنتظار المزيد*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسي يا سارة

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك*​*


----------



## white rose (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*



كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا وايت
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




*ميرسي يا كليمو

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*

معلومات جميله 

ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sid (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*

ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات  ربنا يعوضك


----------



## sid (30 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات ربنا يعوضك


----------



## white rose (30 يونيو 2009)

sid قال:


> ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات ربنا يعوضك



*ميرسي يا sid

شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## white rose (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*



kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله
> 
> ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات
> 
> ...



*ميرسي يا كوكو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الماكروبيوتك : ( الين ) و ( اليانغ )*



sid قال:


> ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات  ربنا يعوضك



*ميرسي يا sid

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## girgis2 (13 يوليو 2009)

*Thank you White rose*

*God bless you*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراً عالمعلومات أختي الغالية

الرب يبارك حياتك....


----------



## zama (13 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *Thank you White rose*
> 
> *God bless you*​




*thank you , too

ميرسي لمرورك 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> شكراً عالمعلومات أختي الغالية
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك....



*ميرسي الياس

الرب يبارك حياتك كمان ​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ..



*الشكر لمرورك الجميا مينا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


>



*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل سندريلا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

الصراحة يا روز موضوع اكتر من رائع 
و استفد منه كتيييييييير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نجدى فرج (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكى وايت روز على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك وتعطينا المزيد


----------



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> الصراحة يا روز موضوع اكتر من رائع
> و استفد منه كتيييييييير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسي يا زيزا 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

نجدى فرج قال:


> شكرا ليكى وايت روز على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك وتعطينا المزيد



*ميرسي يا نجدي

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسي يا هابي

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ماريتا (13 يوليو 2009)

*جميل اوى اوى روز*
*ميرسى جدااااا يا قمرة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## ana-semon (13 يوليو 2009)

معلومات مفيدة جدا يا وايت​

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> *جميل اوى اوى روز*
> *ميرسى جدااااا يا قمرة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​



*ميرسي الك كتير

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (13 يوليو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا يا وايت​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​



*ميرسي يا آنا

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك​*


----------

